# Etisalat Prepaid Sim



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a prepaid SIM a couple of days ago and put it an new Nokia 100AED handset. What could go wrong? 
Made a call from the phone and it worked so thought nothing of it. 
Now, expecting to receive a call, nothing happend. I texted to the number. Again nothing received. Very strange!
Looks like I can make calls but I can't receive calls.
Does anyone know what is going on with this SIM?
Cheers


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

RoxiRocks said:


> I bought a prepaid SIM a couple of days ago and put it an new Nokia 100AED handset. What could go wrong?
> Made a call from the phone and it worked so thought nothing of it.
> Now, expecting to receive a call, nothing happend. I texted to the number. Again nothing received. Very strange!
> Looks like I can make calls but I can't receive calls.
> ...


Do you have credit ?!


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

basc said:


> Do you have credit ?!


Yes I did. I spoke to their helpdesk via 101 and followed their steps to solve the problem but still no joy. So decided enough was enough with Etisalat.

I went and got a du sim and made sure all was in order (i.e. in/out calls working) before I left the customer center.

Lesson learned. Do not buy paygo sim from super markets. Buy direct from mobile operator.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

basc said:


> Do you have credit ?!


Credit is not required for incoming call ,mate 

On another note ,heard lots of grievances about Du ....... wonder what's the feedback about it nowadays . Its landline is problematic for sure !!


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

got a prepaid sim with Du this week. Data did not work with my HTC Desire. Decided I wouldn't gamble talking to their helpdesk via the phone so went in to see them. Half an hour and a very smug manager later, everything was fixed. Happy days were it not that I won't use any data until I have got a contract once the visum comes through.

All and all no problems with Du (so far.Fingers crossed, touch wood and all that)


----------

